# Budget computer for world of warcraft



## Einholt (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello there, I am building a system to play world of warcraft on at ultra settings for a budget price, here is what I have come up with:

Argon Extreme Intel Core i3 540 3.06GHz @ 4.20GHz USB3 Overclocked Bundle - Asus
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...odid=BU-039-OB

EVGA GeForce GTX 460 1024MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-136-EA

Corsair CX 600W ATX Power Supply
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...odid=CA-035-CS

Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB SATA-II 32MB Cache - OEM
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-082-SA

Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower Case - Black
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...odid=CA-002-XG


I have windows 7 already and I am salvaging a dvd drive from an old computer, I went with the overclocked Mobo,cpu, ram and heatsink bundle as I myself am not confident with overclocking a system myself.
My main questions are:

1:will that case and its fans supply adequate room for my heat sink and G-card?

2:will the case supply adequate cooling for the overclocked cpu? (if not can anyone please recommend a budget case that can)?

3:do those components look like quality ones to you, are there any iffy choices in there? 

4:is the Akasa Nero S CPU Cooler a good one for overclocking a cpu at 4.0 Ghz?

5:have I missed anything really obvious in my build?

6:is the corsair 600w PSU sufficient for my needs here and for if I want to add another Hdd and an SSD later on and also for perhaps a new G-card in a year or two?

Thanks for any help and or advice.

Einholt


----------



## pirateking1256 (Nov 15, 2010)

My PC is cheaper than yours. I can run WoW at all MAX setting with no problem.


WoW is pretty easy to run on max. No need for directx11 cards if you plan on saving money.


----------



## Einholt (Aug 8, 2008)

Its a decent set-up as I want to run 25 man raids on ultra settings at 40 FPS, whilst running internet explorer and a music program in the background, yes the g-card is a bit much but then again it will give me a little bit better performance (for not much extra money) and will see me a little further into the future, also DX11 is the way Blizzard are moving and I want to make the most of the new effects.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

We do not recomend the CZ (Builder's Series) of Corsair PSU's and you will need a 650W minimum for the GTX 460 GPU.
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-022-CS&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=


----------



## Einholt (Aug 8, 2008)

Can you recommend a quality psu for about £55-75 as a £100 psu completely blows my budget?

Thanks

Einholt


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The PSU is the last place to cut corners. It has to supply your hardware with sufficient clean power to avoid damage and help insure longevity.
There are some XFX models (Core Edition) listed on that site that are made by SeaSonic. 

650W £64.99 inc VAT : http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-003-XF&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=

750W £70.99 inc VAT : http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-004-XF&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=


----------



## Einholt (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks Tyree! Read a few reviews and decided on the 750w PSU you linked.

Last two questions that I can think of that I would like answering are about the case still, will it supply adequate cooling with the stock fans and is there enough space in there for the graphics card and heatsink?

Alternatively could anyone please link a case in around the same price bracket that meets my needs?

Thanks

Einholt


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The case in your OP is OK but it doesn't include a case fan.
Coolermaster & Antec are good quality but the CoolerMasters are all out of stock and i don't see any Antecs at that price.


----------



## Einholt (Aug 8, 2008)

I am not sure what a case fan is, is that one to push air out the back or to push air out of the side(or both?)?

Also was possibly looking at these cases:

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-101-AN

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-178-CM&groupid=701&catid=7&subcat=

Would I need any extra fans for either of those and I assume they would still be big enough?

Thanks

Einholt


----------



## Einholt (Aug 8, 2008)

Nevermind I have decided on this case: 

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-196-CM

I will be fitting 2x120mm side fans on the right side and one 80mm fan on the left.

If in the future I also added 2x bottom fans, a HDD cage fan and a VGA Holder fan would my PSU still be suitable? I assume this case is again big enough for my needs, please inform if I am wrong.

Thanks

Einholt


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Fans don't use much power, your average 120mm. fan only takes 5 watts or so. You can run an awful lot of fans without stressing the psu in the slightest.


----------

